# Cutting phase - How is this program?



## machinehead (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello,

Before couple of days i started cutting after 1.5 years of bulking.
My weight: 77Kgs , BF=~25% height: 171cm

1st meal:

100g oats ~ 66g carb
200ml 1% fat milk ~ 6g protein
1 scoop ON whey rocky road = 24g protein
1 capsule twinlab dualtabs multivitamin

2nd meal:

150ml 0% sugarfree fruit Yogurt - 6.5g/6.3g carb/protein
150ml 1.5% Plain yogurt - 8.5g/8.5g protein/carb
120g 0.5% white soft cheest - 12g protein
1 slice of wholewheat bread ~ 10g carb

3rd meal:

120g cooked chicken breast - 35g protein
300g burgul/wholewheat pasta/brown rice - 75g carb
veggies

Practice

4th meal:

35g trueprotein isolate protein (1.25 scoop)
80g dextrose

5th meal:

300g 0.5% soft white cheese - 30g protein
3 slice of wholewheat bread
4 capsules of fish oil.

6th meal same as 5th meal.

7th meal before sleep:

300g 0.5% soft white cheese
4 capsules of fish oil
1 capsule twinab dualtabs multivitamin
Practice: ABC Program with 3 times @ week of 30mins aerobics right after practice.

Before aerobic - 5g of BCAA

How is this cutting program?

Thanks
Snir.


----------



## machinehead (Mar 20, 2006)

Someone can let me know if it's ok?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 20, 2006)

machinehead said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Before couple of days i started cutting after 1.5 years of bulking.
> My weight: 77Kgs , BF=~25% height: 171cm


Hello!  Diet needs quiet a bit of work - you might want to o a little more research (check out Jodi's sticky at the top of the page - called "A guide to...." but I will make some simple suggestions in the meantime).



> 1st meal:
> 100g oats ~ 66g carb
> 200ml 1% fat milk ~ 6g protein
> 1 scoop ON whey rocky road = 24g protein
> 1 capsule twinlab dualtabs multivitamin


Swap 1% to skim.
Add fats here too.




> 2nd meal:
> 150ml 0% sugarfree fruit Yogurt - 6.5g/6.3g carb/protein
> 150ml 1.5% Plain yogurt - 8.5g/8.5g protein/carb
> 120g 0.5% white soft cheest - 12g protein
> 1 slice of wholewheat bread ~ 10g carb


Drop the bread (what about some fruit instead?)? 
Why the two types of yoghurt?
Add fats.
Add more protein.
Add some fibre here too.




> 3rd meal:
> 120g cooked chicken breast - 35g protein
> 300g burgul/wholewheat pasta/brown rice - 75g carb
> veggies


This is ok if it is pre-workout. But that is a LOT of carbs....



> Practice
> 4th meal:
> 
> 35g trueprotein isolate protein (1.25 scoop)
> 80g dextrose


 I would seriously reconsider that much dextrose. What about some skim milk and a banana as well as a little dex (say, 20g)?

With a BF% of 25 you are REALLY not in the type of position to require that much pure sugar.




> 5th meal:
> 300g 0.5% soft white cheese - 30g protein
> 3 slice of wholewheat bread
> 4 capsules of fish oil.


Drop the bread and have something better (eg: some brown rice).
I would also have a different protein source here - eg: chicken.
Add fiber (eg: vegetables).
Add fats too (4 fishies is not enough).



> 6th meal same as 5th meal.


Ummm... No.

Try something like fish/chicken, vegetables, healthy fats.



> 7th meal before sleep:
> 300g 0.5% soft white cheese
> 4 capsules of fish oil
> 1 capsule twinab dualtabs multivitamin


I would add more healthy fats here.


You also want ~6g fishies a day -so add in 2 more fishies somewhere.


But basically:
1. more vegetables
2. more healthy fats (think avocado, olive oil, nuts, seeds, salmon, a few eggs)
3. what about some fruit?! 
4. mix up your protein sources - add some chicken breast or fish
5. make better carb choices


----------

